# abe lincoln



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

I was watching a tape on the civil war because were learning about it in US history. this guy said something interesting about abraham lincoln. He said he was very intellegent and had the ability to remove himself from himself. i dont remember his exact words but i know he said it was eery (sp?) and very intellegent. it sounds like dp to me. im not saying anyone or everyone with dp is intellegent or anything but if he could do this what do you think is the difference between what he did and our dp? maybe he was aware he was doing this and wasnt scared or anxious when this happened? i dont know..i just thought it was interesting. er...thoughts anyone?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Abe Lincoln apparently suffered from bipolar disorder or was it unipolar depression. I'm pretty sure it was one of the two. It has been documented that Lincoln was a very shy individual, yet very intelligent and a great speaker. I guess he is proof that you can still succeed in life while suffering with these horrid symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

i recently found out Abe Lincoln himself was a slave owner ( my friend took a Black History class)

oh the irony


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

> ( my friend took a Black History class)


So did mine. At what point in this time-line were the slaves purchased?

[this was originally followed by a long and detailed chronology of Lincoln's life, augmented by some fantastic pictures. This is copyrighted material and so I have removed it.]

The point was that Lincoln's life is well documented and the idea that he owned slaves is really not tenable. (sb may have been thinking about Jefferson)

Here's the link, from The History Place
http://www.historyplace.com/lincoln/


----------

